# General > General Knives & Blades >  handiest little knife from CRKT called the P.E.C.K.

## Old Professor

Was catalogue browsing the other day and came upon a neat looking little knife from Columbia River Knife and Tool. It is called the P.E.C.K. and is my idea of the ideal key ring knife. It is perfect for most things that I use a knife for on a daily basis. Liked it so well that I ordered two more: one for my alternate set of every day keys and one as a gift for my buddy. I can see that I will be buying several more to give as gifts to friends and family. Comes in stainless and black. Helps it blend in with the keys on the key ring.

----------


## WalkingTree

That's a nifty looking key ring toy. Could be handy.

I like the image from google I saw that had the handle wrapped in paracord or something...but that looks like it'd prevent the blade from folding or sliding.

----------


## hunter63

Pretty slick....I like it.

Use one of these as a money clip sometimes....
https://www.camofire.com/forum/hunti...g-pocket-knife

----------


## crashdive123

Nice knife.  You realize of course you may have people asking you if that is a pecker hanging from your neck don't you?

----------


## madmax

I bought a fixed blade version (necker) of that blade years ago.  I loved it.  So did my wife.  It rides with her now and the only time I get to handle is to sharpen it.  LOL.  I couldn't find it on their website just now so it must be discontinued.  Maybe this summer on my annual SMKW visit they'll have one.

----------


## kyratshooter

I bought the Kiss and Peck as a set a few years back.

I do not like chisel edges and have not used either very much.

----------


## hayshaker

Crash if you want a neck pecker i have a whole bag of raccoon winkeys i bought to make earings and necklaces out of.
anyhow any ideas of using old treesaw blades for making full tang neck knives?

----------


## crashdive123

I've used sawmill blades, one and two man crosscut saws and old trap springs to make knives.

----------


## hayshaker

crash do you have any idea what the steel would be compared to on old circular sawmill blades 1095-420 you know like that?
tough question i know but your one of my knife GURUS.

----------


## crashdive123

The older sawmill blades are often L6 which is very similar to 1095.

----------


## hayshaker

Thanks crash, btw do tou have a catalog of your work? on my way to the shop to cut out some neck knife blanks.

----------


## crashdive123

No, I don't have a catalog.  I just enjoy making knives.  Sometimes others enjoy them too which helps pay for the hobby.

----------

